# Med-Tech



## medicmaybe (28 Feb 2021)

Talk to me about being a medical technician.

 I am considering reg. I do have a partner/child(ren) so I am also interested in the 12 field ambulance but it is pretty far from my hometown

I am currently a licensed PCP how does that compare/conflict with training?

I have been doing some reading and have seen mixed messages about the trade.

 For example, Med-Tech is not a good trade as it is linear and there is no opportunity for advancement, and after a period of time, you end up only doing paperwork. 

 I am not terribly worried about whether or not I am deployed but would like to continue to advance in my career. I have also heard that there is a mass exodus of Med-techs leaving the trade and that there is a shortage.


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2021)

medicmaybe said:


> Talk to me about being a medical technician.


This may help,​








						Medical Technician ( Med Tech )
					

I did not know that, thank you guys, defiantly appreciate the responses. looks like ill be joining infantry after all:)  appreciate your help




					www.army.ca
				


26 pages.









						Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application
					

$60k is what you'll make as a standard pay group Corporal. $49k is what you'll make as a Private. Depending on how much training you need (skilled vs unskilled entry) will determine how close you are to Corporal when you finish training. It's not a bait and switch, it's a complex situation...




					army.ca
				




8 pages.









						Medics requiring to maintain a license
					

Remember the PCP qualification is only 1/6th of the total QL3 Med Tech medical skill set (although takes up a large chunk of the QL3).  We also have in-patient / casualty holding, primary care, operational medicine, clinic support, and field medical skills that are required of them...   MC




					army.ca
				




2 pages.

If looking for a part-time job,









						Medical Assistant - Reserve
					

Then if so, has anyone had experience toward working with reserve pharmacist while on tour?... You could say: You should join Reg force if you want to have a tour. But the fact is that what I've found on the day to day routine of a pharmacist while on base didn't really interest me. My goal at...




					army.ca
				




14 pages,

*If considering 12 (Vancouver) Field Ambulance, sounds like you are licensed as a PCP in B.C.*


----------



## bcperson (28 Feb 2021)

mariomike said:


> This may help,​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I tried searching med tech but kept getting forums about the medical screening.


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2021)

bcperson said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

